# Kick boxing muay-thai



## Cubs (Aug 28, 2010)

Ive been doing this almost a year now. I started off doing this class kickboxing cardio then I liked it alot and went to find how to kick box and do muay thai. Well ive been training kick boxing muay-thai now for 6-7 months and my question is do fighters favor just one leg,when they fight is it normal to use your back leg round house more then the front kick. Ive gone on so many sites and copied counters and kicks and practice them on the bag. Ive seen so many people just want to use high kicks and as I would love to want to kick to the head I dont think i'm that flexible yet so is it better to just punish the leg and ribs alot more then high kicks.If so Then I would just train to punish the legs and rib area.And what flexible exercise is probably best to train for high kicks. Thank You


----------



## pmosiun1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Cubs said:


> Well ive been training kick boxing muay-thai now for 6-7 months and my question is do fighters favor just one leg,when they fight is it normal to use your back leg round house more then the front kick.


Yes, it is normal, many people do that.



Cubs said:


> Ive seen so many people just want to use high kicks and as I would love to want to kick to the head I dont think i'm that flexible yet so is it better to just punish the leg and ribs alot more then high kicks.If so Then I would just train to punish the legs and rib area.And what flexible exercise is probably best to train for high kicks. Thank You


Yes, that is a common strategy.


----------



## Stonecold (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes a lot of people mainly use one leg more that the other, but if you can use both you are twice the threat.
With time your kicks will get higher, keep stretching.
Work on combos of hands & feet, knees & elbows.
Low kick & mid kicks wear down your target, so their great to drill over & over.
Good luck train hard


----------



## MANOS: THE HANDS OF FATE (Sep 2, 2010)

Cubs said:


> Ive been doing this almost a year now. I started off doing this class kickboxing cardio then I liked it alot and went to find how to kick box and do muay thai. Well ive been training kick boxing muay-thai now for 6-7 months and my question is do fighters favor just one leg,when they fight is it normal to use your back leg round house more then the front kick. Ive gone on so many sites and copied counters and kicks and practice them on the bag. Ive seen so many people just want to use high kicks and as I would love to want to kick to the head I dont think i'm that flexible yet so is it better to just punish the leg and ribs alot more then high kicks.If so Then I would just train to punish the legs and rib area.And what flexible exercise is probably best to train for high kicks. Thank You



So how much different is it taking the MT class as opposed to the cardio kickboxing?  Is the weight melting off you faster?  Or is it more fun actually hitting something?  I'm between either a Sambo or MT school.


----------



## jungerkrieger (Oct 1, 2010)

i study muay thai and for me i found it best to save the high kick to the head for a finishing move or after i have knocked my opponent off balance. 

sometimes i kick to the head to surprise them.
besides that i punch to the head or knee to the head 

and i usually knee to the head when im tired of fighting and i want to end it quickly (  )

ive always trained on both sides so im equally strong south paw its best for surprise attacks!

the best way to get flexible for high kicks is doing splits! and sitting down with your legs straight in front of you and touching your nose to ur knees
i have to work extra hard on stretching because i have lower back pains and i usually have tight ham strings but oh well it is what it is!

my question for you guys is

in muay thai we usually use our legs more then regular kickboxing right? 

and so for me atleast i rely more on my legs then my fists and i throw more kicks then punches, is this the same with you guys too?


----------



## dodoman (Mar 30, 2011)

not all fighter do this  high kick is cool you need  it you can train yourself i see a good course you can download it master sken here told us your progress  see you


----------



## DocThailand (Apr 4, 2011)

Muay Thai is an OPEN BOOK system ... many Champs in Thailand are using their Front Kick now but what ever works for you is what is BEST. ;-)  

Phra JAO uay phra pon ... God bless from Thailand, Doc. ;-)  

https://sites.google.com/site/2011youcandoit/services


----------



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd propose working hard low kicks and equally. Plus working on how much you can take to your 4ceps before falling. Fast and strong low kicks can do a lot of damage to any opponent. They lose balance. Cover your head well while hitting their legs though. And then you can practice kick low, punch high and mid combos. Since you aren't yet able to kick high easily, while you exercise trying to split more, practice your low kick strength, speed and technique.
Plus never forget that when we talk about speed in martial arts (and especially kick boxing style), we mean acceleration/speedup... You know... Not sure if I'm putting it correctly, but you get it...


----------



## Merline (Oct 5, 2013)

Kick boxing improve your general fitness, cardiovascular conditioning and increase your confidence. Kick boxing teach you basic self defense skills and when performed at high intensity, helps in burning higher energy.


----------

